# Fish Tail



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

I have seen on here several times a reference to fish tail. I think it was said that it was a symptom of copper deficiency, though I could be wrong on that. I am wondering what this is referring to and the "where and hows". My dad has a doe that her hair on her back stands up kinda funny and I'm curious if this could be what is called fish tail.....Mike


----------



## Rambar Ranch (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe when their saying fish tail their referring to the goats tail splitting into a y at the end so you can actually see the tail tip.

Ray


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Mike, check out http://www.u-sayranch.com/goats/copper.html. Look at the pics on the bottom. Is this what yours looks like?

Tara


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks. That helped alot. Very informative site, Tara. I don't believe that is what her symtoms are. Her longer hair along her spine just sticks up and curls and waves this way and that. :crazy Most goats I've seen just had theirs lay down rather unifomly. I guess she's just unorthodox. :biggrin


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Ahem... yes I have a few *fluffy* ones... NO CLUE where she got it given her genes...


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

When I've heard the term fish tail they were referring to a teat that was actually 2 teats grown together and they looked like a fish tail. This is a genetic abnormality in dairy goats and you don't want to propogate this in a herd.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats her hackles that she is raising on her back , they do this when they get excited or angry ...mine do this when they are mad at each other. Fish tail is when the tail splits and a fish teat is when there is a sur or bump on the teat....Kathy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> When I've heard the term fish tail they were referring to a teat that was actually 2 teats grown together and they looked like a fish tail. This is a genetic abnormality in dairy goats and you don't want to propogate this in a herd.


No, that's fish teat. Fish tail is actually on the tail off the goat, and it's only hair deep.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow, glad I saw this thread!! I never realized that's what fish tail referred to. I've got one like that.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

actually I personally would copper bolus the 2 doelings your dad got... we copper bolused our adults last summer and I know I need to do it again even with the techmaster minerals... 

I am just not sure where to buy the supplies now...


----------



## R and R Farms (Jul 7, 2008)

Lynn, I really don't think she is copper deficient it's just that the lighter colored doe isn't as thrifty looking as the black one. We fecaled her and found that she had a pretty good amount of cocci. We are treating her with corrid for 5 days and I think that is gonna be the fix for her. I was just wondering if that hair thing could have been the fish tail symptom I had heard about. It is not. It is strange to me that they are twins and only one has the cocci load. We will get her back to good soon....Mike


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for that info Mike...

That is very odd that one would have an issue and the other not... and the triplet I kept is in great shape also...

All 3 had the same meds same time... all their weights were within 5lbs of each other usually within 3lbs of each other

2 of course are sleek haired and the other was *fluffy* haired from birth... 

so I need to look into this more... that concerns me


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not sure where all the fish tail to describe this came from or not, but the actual problem is bald tail tip. I suppose in it's early stages it leaves you with hair on both sides that could look like a fish tail, but a bald tail tip everyone would know what you are talking about then. Vicki


----------

